# Love handles!



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Basically ive dropped most the fat I had put on after everything went tits up. But i cant shift that last bit of belly fat and the love handles.

Any tips that might help me?


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Don't know how good they are but vibro plates are supposed to work the love handles area. And plenty of cardio. I find interval training good for shifting stubborn fat


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Same problem here, it is proving tricky to loose the last bit of fat from this area!! From what I have researched there is no real magic or techniques (no such thing as site fat loss) you just have to keep on with your diet and cardio. Making small small changes to food (cals in) and exercise plans. Maybe look at reducing cals further, changing type of exercise (try HIIT if you normally run etc) also may want to look at thermogenics if you have not already. Loads of info on here on the use of clen, T3 etc...


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Im using the polliqin diet and have been for the last 12 weeks, its theory says targeting hormones can reduce fat in specific areas, love handles and lower back fat is due to high oestrogen wich I targeted by doing 2mg ed of arimadex and eating lots of green veg and mine just melted away to nothing


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

I heard that having high estrogen can be cause this have you been on cycle recently ? Ive heard that takimg adex can help with losing the love handles ..


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Im using the polliqin diet and have been for the last 12 weeks, its theory says targeting hormones can reduce fat in specific areas, love handles and lower back fat is due to high oestrogen wich I targeted by doing 2mg ed of arimadex and eating lots of green veg and mine just melted away to nothing


This sounds good, do you have a link to the diet?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> This sounds good, do you have a link to the diet?


Its individual mate, goes by a calliper test and put into a computer programme by a polliquin specialist.

Ive gone from 21%bf to under 13 in the last 12 weeks, its all on my jurno inc diet and everything but like I said its all depending on the calliper readings for certain sites as to what you need to eat and take.

Google Charles polliquin for more info also, Its done wondersfor me


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Its individual mate, goes by a calliper test and put into a computer programme by a polliquin specialist.
> 
> Ive gone from 21%bf to under 13 in the last 12 weeks, its all on my jurno inc diet and everything but like I said its all depending on the calliper readings for certain sites as to what you need to eat and take.
> 
> Google Charles polliquin for more info also, Its done wondersfor me


Cool, thanks for that. I will check it out. Cheers.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

I am a Poliquin Biosignature practitioner. Estrogen is pec related, not suprailiac.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

bdcc said:


> I am a Poliquin Biosignature practitioner. Estrogen is pec related, not suprailiac.


not what i got told mate


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Have you tried Yohimbine mate?


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Could 6Bormo be used in place of Arimadex


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

bdcc said:


> I am a Poliquin Biosignature practitioner. Estrogen is pec related, not suprailiac.


*Pec fat is Androgen site :*

Home

BioSignature Modulation: Weight Loss Through Hormone Balance

By:

Steve Hines, DipION, Nutritional therapist and sports nutrition specialist

Issue:

Autumn

Year of publication:

2010

Biotyping is gaining popularity amongst healthcare professionals, personal trainers and Nutritional Therapists. Not surprisingly, as it's a principle whereby nutrition recommendations are individualised to suit metabolism and biochemical individuality to help boost weight loss and improve health.

Charles Poliquin developed his form of biotyping whilst working with athletes, gaining data from blood, urine and saliva tests. His BioSignature Modulation system focuses on achieving specific body fat reduction through hormone balance. Poliquin believes that fat accumulates in specific body areas because certain hormones are too high, too low or just out of balance and this belief is based on 20 years of his own data. There is research to suggest that higher body fat levels disrupt hormones causing diseases such as diabetes, heart disease and cancer and there is also evidence to support some of Poliquin's assertions of hormones causing regional fat distribution. The BioSignature system relates six different hormone types to the accumulation of fat in different body areas.

Androgen type - accumulation of fat on upper arms and chest

Insulin type - accumulation of fat on shoulders and hips

Thyroid type - accumulation of fat on ribs

Cortisol type - accumulation of fat on abdomen

Oestrogen type - accumulation of fat on bottom and thighs

Growth hormone type - accumulation of fat on knees and calf

Androgen type

The BioSignature system suggests that fat on the triceps (back of the upper arm) indicates low androgen levels (male sex hormones) including testosterone. This does correspond with studies which report that obese men tend towards a decline in testosterone levels. Researchers from California found that lowering circulating testosterone of healthy young men led to increased fat storage on the appendices and abdomen, whereas elevating testosterone concentrations above normal levels caused fat loss in these areas. Similarly, male adolescents with low DHEA, a precursor to androgens, were found to have significantly lower levels of mid-arm muscle mass compared to boys with normal levels of DHEA. According to this system, excess fat on the chest indicates the conversion of male sex hormones to female sex hormones. There's research from Canada that demonstrated this conversion of hormones related to between 6 and 30 times greater fat deposition on the torso than on the abdomen. The Department of Paediatric Endocrinology at Süleyman Demirel University in Turkey has found that leptin, a hormone released from fat cells, stimulates the conversion of male sex hormones to female sex hormones causing breast tissue to grow in boys. So the more body fat you have, the more leptin you release which changes your hormones and tells your body to grow 'man boobs'.

Fat reduction for androgen type

To prevent further fat deposits on the arms and chest boost your testosterone naturally by consuming more protein and increasing magnesium, zinc and B vitamins. Flavonoids help reduce the conversion of male hormones to female hormones. These include quercetin, naringenin, chrysin, daidzein and genistein found in flax seeds, apples, berries, onions, soya products and green tea. Resveratrol, a polyphenol found in red wine, has also been found to help.

Insulin type

This hormone type has a regional fat distribution on the shoulder blades and top of the hips, commonly referred to as 'the muffin top' which reflects insulin resistance. Research from The Medical College of Wisconsin suggests that the shoulder blade skinfold may help identify risk of type 2 diabetes in pre-menopausal women. Additionally, research from Spain reported that obese pre-pubescent boys and girls had significantly elevated insulin and glucose levels which correlated with shoulder blade skin fold thickness. Researchers from the Department of Human Biology at Maastricht University reported that shoulder blade skinfold thickness is significantly associated with persistent impaired glucose tolerance. There seems to be good evidence to support Poliquin's association of these fat sites with poor insulin function.

Fat reduction for insulin type

To prevent the muffin top from progressing it's advisable to consume more oily fish and eat a higher protein, lower carbohydrate diet as well as eating regular meals with additional fibre to stabilise blood sugar. The prestigious Journal of the American Medical Association reported that a low GL diet helps to reduce insulin and triglycerides and aids weight loss in overweight and obese people. Various herbs such as fenugreek, bitter gourd and Gymnema sylvestre help to lower blood sugar, inhibit glucose uptake in the small intestine and have adaptogenic properties on insulin production. A scientific review from Thames Valley University indicates that cinnamon has been shown to improve insulin function and possesses blood sugar-lowering properties. Researchers from Cambridge University demonstrated that chromium deficiency is associated with insulin resistance and type 2 diabetes. Chromium supplementation improves insulin sensitivity, reduces blood pressure and reduces free radical damage to DNA.

Thyroid type

The BioSignature system suggests that there is a relationship between fat stored on the rib cage, (midway between the armpit and the top of the hips) with thyroid activity. This system suggests that the less fat you have in this area the healthier your thyroid gland and activity. However, at present there is little scientific research to support the theory that rib cage fat deposits reflect thyroid function. There is research to suggest that as waist circumference and BMI increase so T3 and thyroid-stimulating hormone (TSH) levels increase whilst T4 levels decrease, suggesting a change in thyroid function.

Fat reduction for thyroid type

Nutrition recommendations for this site include eating fish, onions, asparagus and seaweeds for iodine and poultry, fish, almonds, pumpkin seeds and sesame seeds for tyrosine. These nutrients are required for the body to make thyroid hormones. Foods containing selenium, zinc, vitamin A, vitamin D, vitamin E and vitamin B6 help the conversion of the inactive form of thyroid hormone (T4) to the active form (T3). Cortisol type

This type shows an accumulation of fat on the tummy region which, according to Poliquin, reflects excess levels of the stress hormone cortisol. Research from the University of California demonstrated that women with a higher waist to hip ratio and central obesity reported more chronic stress and secreted significantly more cortisol during a stress test than women with a low waist to hip ratio. Similarly, research from Spain demonstrated that disrupted cortisol levels leads to a distribution of fat on the abdominals.

Fat reduction for cortisol type

Removing and reducing your exposure to stressors thus reducing cortisol is called for to reduce abdominal fat accumulation. Poliquin suggests one of the most common stressors is the consumption of foods to which we are intolerant. Suspect foods include wheat, dairy, soy, eggs, nuts, yeast and corn. According to Poliquin, by reducing exposure to these foods, you reduce the stress on the gastrointestinal and immune system, lowering cortisol. Another important stress reducer is controlling blood sugar by eating regular meals that have a well balanced protein, fat and carbohydrate ratio. There are various herbs that are known to help reduce stress, one of the better known being rhodiola. Vitamin C, B5 and magnesium are also traditionally used to help with stress as they are used by the adrenal glands to make stress hormones. Supplementing with these nutrients may be of benefit.

Oestrogen type

Fat accumulation on the buttocks and thighs reflects raised levels of oestrogen (both self-made and environmental) along with possible poor oestrogen metabolism according to the BioSignature system. Research from Denmark has shown that fat cells of both men and women contain oestrogen receptors, with men having more receptors on fat underneath the skin and women having more receptors on fat around the organs as well as fat beneath the skin. Women have also been shown to have a higher number of fat cells on the buttocks and thighs and have higher enzyme activity causing the absorption of fat from the general circulation in this area. Research studies have also shown that leg fat, such as that on the buttocks and thighs, increased in response to oestrogen hormone treatment. Other research conducted on drugs that suppressed the body's oestrogen production showed significant increases of trunk but not leg fat. Oestrogen administered by a drip also demonstrated that the breakdown of fat decreased in fat underneath the skin, particularly on the thighs. These studies support the suggested role played by oestrogen in fat accumulation on the buttocks and thighs.

Fat reduction for oestrogen type

Supporting oestrogen metabolism and elimination helps reduce fat accumulation. Studies have shown that sulphurophane and indoles found in cruciferous vegetables such as broccoli and cabbage help to regulate liver enzymes that metabolise oestrogen. Other nutrients that are beneficial to oestrogen metabolism are phytoestrogens found in soy products and flax seeds. Oestrogens are also metabolised by the process of methylation in the liver so consuming foods rich in methyl donors such as B12, B6 and folic acid may also be useful.

Growth hormone type

Poliquin suggests that excess fat on the knee and calf reflects low levels of growth hormone. Research has found that growth hormone-deficient adults had more body fat, which normalised after growth hormone replacement therapy. However, there's insufficient research linking these sites of fat accumulation to growth hormone levels. We rely on Poliquin's own data for this association.

Fat reduction for growth hormone type

Growth hormone can be boosted by the use of both glutamine and arginine supplements.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> not what i got told mate


I can assure you that this is the case. Read the articles by Charles on love handles and Fenuplex. Suprailiac is insulin.

High waist measurements can decrease the testosterone:estrogen ratio but this is indirect.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

The article cited disagrees with what you said.

It identifies the suprailiac as an insulin site, not estrogen.

If you want I can find the article I have written on it?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

bdcc said:


> The article cited disagrees with what you said.
> 
> It identifies the suprailiac as an insulin site, not estrogen.
> 
> If you want I can find the article I have written on it?


My bad mate yeh it is insulin resistence but you said pec reading for oestrogen but on the lit ive read it says like abouve "Buttocks and thigh" and pec site is for androgen?

Either way ive had great sucsess with this way of diet and would reccomend it to anyone


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Well atm im under 1800 cals a day. Doing 2 1 hour cardio sessions a day and training 5 days a week. But the handles wont shift


----------



## pinkpen (Sep 14, 2012)

love handles are hard and stubborn, my idea of losing those fat is a form of self discipline in what I eat. I mean, I choose to avoid junk foods and fried salty foods. even sweets, i tried to avoid.


----------



## pinkpen (Sep 14, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> Basically ive dropped most the fat I had put on after everything went tits up. But i cant shift that last bit of belly fat and the love handles.
> 
> Any tips that might help me?


Love handles are fatty deposits and you can get rid of that fat through cardio exercises such as running, brisk walking and weight training. By increasing your muscle mass, your body will burn more calories 24 hours per day and not just when you are exercising. Your diet also plays an important role here, cut out those high carbohydrate foods and stick to a healthier food to eat. Exercise and diet always go together.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Thing is with love handles they get proportionately smaller to the rest of your body as you diet down so it's hard to notice when they shrink. They will most likely be the last place you lose your final fat stores but will always be there until you get to a very low body fat level. It's annoying i know lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> My bad mate yeh it is insulin resistence but you said pec reading for oestrogen but on the lit ive read it says like abouve "Buttocks and thigh" and pec site is for androgen?
> 
> Either way ive had great sucsess with this way of diet and would reccomend it to anyone


it does say buttocks and thighs  interesting non the less


----------



## joshmartin99999 (Nov 7, 2012)

#1 - Sledgehammer Workouts

This workout helps in loosing fat all over the body. Any exercise that aids in fat loss all over the body is the best to help you out. This workout involves a lot of twists along the waist. This is what ensures that all the fat deposition around these places and also the hips are burnt down. Like any other exercise, you need not overwork yourself. Schedule yourself for six sessions per week. A sledgehammer workout session should last from 10 to 30 minutes.

#2 - Cardio Exercises

Running and Cycling are effective ways to lose love handles. During these exercises, a lot of heat is produced by the body and as a result a lot of fat is burnt. These are methods which ensure that there will be no deposition of fats around the places once more since the exercise increases the amount of calories burnt by the body. After the exercise, the fat burning process is still very active until after a few more hours since the metabolism of the body will still be at a higher rate.

#3 - Weight Training

The main secret behind this is that with weight training, you build muscle. By doing so, excess fat is burnt so muscle building can take place. Don't just focus on one area of the body, a proper workout routine involves the whole body. Start with weight training for beginners so that you give your body enough time and space to adjust. When you can handle all these with ease, you can now progress to the next level. When looking for ways on how to get rid of love handles, most people think they should just concentrate on that part of the body - remember it takes a whole body workout to lose your love handles - and you'll actually find that your whole body will look great as a result!

#4 - Stability Ball Twist

This exercise will require a stability ball and a medicine ball. It is the best targetted workout for getting rid of love handles as it focuses more on the muscles around the waist and hips. Use the balls for support as you gradually twist your waist around. This should be repeated a few times during every workout for at least three days a week.

#5 - Eat the Right Foods

We are what we eat! 80% of our success is down to the types of foods that we eat. No matter how hard you exercise, you will never get the desired results on your desired body shape if you don't eat the right fat burning foods. Think about incorporating natural fat burners in your diet such as lean protein, fish high in omega 3?s, fresh vegetables, and foods high in Vitamin C. Try to limit refined processed carbohydrate food products such as white breads and rice. It's important to treat yourself once in a while but make sure you follow this way of eating for the majority of the time, it will boost metabolism and in turn boost the fat burning process.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Given up trying to lose them and last bit off belly fat and just started to bulk I'm actually ust to love handles and a fat **** don't mind it tbh


----------

